# Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. April 2010)

*Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

*Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Juhu!! Es gibt einen Beta-Key dazu!! ... äh... für welches Spiel denn?


----------



## PCGH_Mario (30. April 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Natürlich ist der Key für die aktuell laufende Multiplayer-Beta von Starcraft 2.


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. April 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Toll das meine News aufgegriffen wurde 

Ich bin ja gespannt ob Amazon richtig tippt was den Release termin angeht, ungefähr hinkommen würde es ja laut der Blizzard aussage das es mitte des Jahres erscheint.


----------



## MidnightJam (30. April 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Und wenn mann das spiel wieder storniert?
Ich mein geht das noch ... das stornieren so in paar wochen dann.
Weil in England isses billiger ... obwohl ichs gern auf deutsch hätte ...


----------



## Rollora (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*



MidnightJam schrieb:


> Und wenn mann das spiel wieder storniert?
> Ich mein geht das noch ... das stornieren so in paar wochen dann.
> Weil in England isses billiger ... obwohl ichs gern auf deutsch hätte ...


Englisch ist es aber viel cooler, glaub mir.
Diese dämlichen deutschen Akzente gehen einem sehr schnell auf die Eier das einzige was cool ist an der deutschen Ausgabe, ist die Stimme vom Thor 
Aber die is auch im Englischen noch besser


----------



## patrickstolz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

habs mir eben vorbestellt...weiss wer wann und von wem man den key bekommt?^^


----------



## DracVandetta (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Also ich hatte es am 29.vorbestellt und bekam gestern, den 30.4. den Beta-key.  Ich glaub da bei Amazon gelesen zu haben, des Sie die Keys immer Packweise alles paar Tage raushauen. Je nach Angebot - Nachfrage. Und dieser Erste "Hau-den-Beta-key-raus" war gestern.  Aber innerhalb von 4-5 Tagen werden Sie ihn dir sicher senden. Da hab ich bei Amazon nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Schonmal dran gedacht ob man die Englische als Deutscher überhaupt spielen kann. Blizz hat nähmlich gesagt das gibt es noch keine Infos drüber.


----------



## Xel'Naga (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Ich frage mich schon länger warum Blizzard nicht jetzt aus der closed eine open beta macht, kann doch sowieso jeder da rein der will....
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/30881-sammelthread-starcraft-2-a-31.html*


----------



## maxtell (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

Bei Gamestop gibt es auch einen Betakey für Vorbesteller, man erhält den Key umgehen per Email und muss nicht warten.


----------



## Homer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2: Bis zum 16. Mai vorbestellen und Beta-Key abräumen [Anzeige]*

ah hilfe nurnoch eine Woche und ich habe immer noch keine Beta Key, hat nicht einer von Euch noch eine für mich?????? 
sorry wegen dem Spam will aber unbedingt noch einen haben^^
Vielleicht hab ich ja glück^^


----------

